# Jobs/ Rates



## TeamT (Jan 23, 2013)

Hi,
I am in the process of moving my family to Koh Samui this first quarter.
I cannot seem to find hourly, day or monthly rates for the construction industry. In particular Project Management/ Site Management. I can see I will need to be employed by a multi national to work in Thailand. Any leads for management positions including rates would be appreciated.


----------



## cnx_bruce (Feb 2, 2010)

Hi and welcome to the forum. this report may or may not be useful: Adecco Thailand Salary Guide 2013 - Adecco Thailand


----------

